# "Splurge" on the dishwasher?



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Basically you can find 2 Frigidaire stainless steel ones. One w/ a black strip across the top which is around $400 and one that has a 100% stainless face with no visible buttons which is about $550. I frankly don't care which one, but my wife really likes the 100% stainless one. She does, however, not feel it's worth the 150 extra bucks and is now starting to peak at other brands in order to try to find one with no visible buttons.... I'd really like to keep it all the same brand (simply because I have a mild case of OCD, no other reason).


get the one with the integrated control panel on top, that way you have a much cleaner look and one that is easier to wipe down. Basically all the extras are just for show, nothing you can't live without but to get that model you pretty much get it all. I'm convinced that all the new dishwashers are crap with the exception of a very few. That Frigidaire with the integrated panel is in my opinion a good one. I give it the :thumbsup: Whirlpool, Bosch, GE, LG, all can go themselves


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Repectfully, a different opinion. unless you buy Frigid' value line, you'll have prob'. i also wouldn't buy hidden control models. myrid problems. i perfer, out of all of them; mid line Whirl [eg; 2500]- tall tub, controls on front. avail in ss.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I know the controls aren't pretty but it is stainless steel. 

http://www.dishwasherworld.com/page5.html

I have grown tired of the consumer level dishwashers. I'm looking to go the Tim Taylor route next purchase.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

We've had a number of dishwashers over the years and for the life of me there seems no rhyme or reason as to what performs well and what does not. In our old house we had an aging KitchenAid that was bullet proof. You could stick plates in there with caked on, unscraped food that had turned to concrete and they would come out sparkling. The Bosch we bought for our most recent house a few years ago has turned out to be a dog. Yes it's quiet but the racks lose their clips that hold them together and it does a lousy job of drying things.

I want one button for my dishwasher. The "On" button. All the other bells and whistles are lost on me.

I think the only feature to pay extra for if it's important to you is quietness. Otherwise shoot for basic performance. And as far as them matching...if you are OCD and the *idea* of them not matching really bugs you, then pay for uniformity. But ask yourself this: when was the last time you walked into someone's kitchen and noticed whether their stainless steel appliances matched or not?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah those old K/A made by Hobart were great..Quality product-broke;fix it=Quality product again..then Whirl got it


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm... decisions decisions... I guess you called it - a lot of it is in your head.

To answer the question: I guess I never think much about it as long as the appliances are all stainless and the kitchen doesn't have that one random black applicance.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Show her some options from Bosch, GE Profile, etc. She will gladly agree on the $550 version, and feel like she got a bargain!

FWIW, I replaced my KitchenAid about 2 months ago. It sucked. Wouldn't clean anything. It was also 8 years old, so maybe that was the issue. Got a floor-model GE, stainless with top controls that has been great. Same/similar guts as the "Profile" line, with a different handle and smaller price tag.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The good thing is that it's gotta be better than what we've got now. Our current one is on it's last leg - takes about 10 hrs to dry dishes and there's a 10 - 15% chance it'll drop water onto the floor during the cycle so you can only use it when you are home. I just need it to last a few more weeks.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

We love our Bosch. Pros - very quiet, not tons of buttons, and you can CRAM it full and it cleans beautifully. Cons - funny on/off you have to hit the button twice and it doesn't have a built in disposer so you have to clean the filter periodically. Overall - I am VERY happy with it.


----------

